# How to make Long fang MLs without breaking the bank?



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone would care to share a conversion method (or an alternative model supplier that can get ML for me that look similar to 40k).

I want to use Longfangs with ML (without proxying) but don't want to pay 14/model....

Any suggestions?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I am pretty sure you can order ML from gw, that are compatible with normal gray hunter/long fang bodies.

Or depending on your country sites like bitsandkits, or gifts for geeks can help you.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

HK missiles from vehicle kits like the rhino I've found work well.


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

Cut up a plastic straw into inch long pieces. I have 10 fangs with missiles in my wolf army, and it costs like $0.04 to do


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

ChugginDatHaterade said:


> Cut up a plastic straw into inch long pieces. I have 10 fangs with missiles in my wolf army, and it costs like $0.04 to do


Huh...mind if I see a pic of this?


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

heres the only pic I have of it, sorry for it being so blurry, i dont have a good camera

http://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k613/manuscelerdei/DSC05964.jpg


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

10 long fangs?
Go to your local supermarket.
Buy a block of their cheapest Cheese.
Cut it into 10 (2.5x1x1) cm cuboids.

PLAY!

But seriously, CDH has some good thinking with the straws.


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

Sadly you forgot to calculate the sergant into this which would effect the block size. Also you would need to buy a block of cheese per game as it would be unlikely to survive on the table top for very long through wear and tear, mould and getting eaten. It would actually prove more expensive in the long run.

My best suggestion to aquire ML is to check out Bitz sotres on line and failing that go to Ebay. I spent £25.00 to aquire Ml on models recently and this is near enough what you would spend ina bitz store for 5 except you don't get an excess of models or having to cut off the weapons to put on other models.

Other wise buy two boxes of devastoators from the cheapest online store and ebay or sell the rest of the weapons. That will give you four missiles so if you can scrounge one from a tactical squad for the fifth it could be happy days. Just remeber you really only need one box of space wolves to convert the rest of an army into wolves.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Sasha Nein said:


> HK missiles from vehicle kits like the rhino I've found work well.


My way of making Long fangs as well. 










Only image I have, typical 3 of the 4 have my only "real" missil launchers in an army that uses 12... The one on the left carries a HK missile like a bolter.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Some nice ideas floating around here. If only GW had the common sense to put several ML's in the Devastator Box.


----------

